# Looking for some crafty ideas



## Bgaston (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys I'm looking for some good ideas for a project I'm doing in my wifes salon.  Let me try and paint this picture..... I have built a wall 10ft long between two supporting posts, the wall is only 6.5ft tall and the ceiling is about 9'3". Therefore the wall doesn't go all the way up to the ceiling. 

This wall will be used for her reception area. So in front of the wall will be a desk and whatever else. Basically the focal point of the salon. 

My question is about what to do with the top of the wall. My idea is to put a shelf in top which Would hang over on front and back side of wall. And to put crown moulding underneath the shelf. My concern is how the edges are gonna look. Not sure if I should run crown moulding until the poles then cap them off or to run it all the way around the post....... Any insight on what would look nice? Looking for some good ideas. Also the posts are 5 1/4 inches wide and my wall is 4 1/2 wide. So there is a lip on both sides of the wall.


----------



## epox (Apr 26, 2011)

Make your shelf go all the way around the posts with whatever overhang you need to bed the crown mold to....in other words make the post look like it is going up through the shelf board.


----------



## Bgaston (Apr 26, 2011)

My only issue with that is the difference in width between the post to the wall.


----------



## Bgaston (Apr 26, 2011)

Or I could just do away with the crown molding and just use trim to run under the shelf and router the shelf edge.


----------



## Bgaston (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.nssalon.com/images/uploads/gallery/salon-reception-desk.jpg

My wall looks alot like this setup.


----------

